# MTL - Manalto Limited



## Joe Blow (1 June 2010)

Healthlinx Limited (HTX), previously known as Cryptome Pharmaceuticals, is a biomarker and diagnostic company with an integrated platform in biomarker and bioactive peptide discovery platforms. The company's core focus is on the development of novel blood based diagnostics for targeted diseases that have un-met market need.

http://www.healthlinx.com.au


----------



## Purple XS2 (14 November 2010)

*Re: HTX - Healthlinx*

After having announced promising trial results for an enhanced version of their lead product (OvPlex, a blood-test kit to detect ovarian cancer), Healthlinx enjoyed a healthy 20% rise on Friday.

Only trouble is it was a rise from a low base. Having released the original version of OvPlex earlier this year to much fanfare and rejoicing, the SP has been in steady decline and sales have been very slow: according to the Appendix 4C - quarterly with commentary from late last month, sales have only been in the dozens in the Singaporean and UK markets, off a short time frame admittedly, but reading between the lines one gets the impression that total sales figures so far across all markets aren't anything to shout about.

That being said, I'm inclined to hold on, but there's clearly a lot of market scepticism, perhaps attributable to the bad press Healthlinx was getting earlier this year.
They can be pretty nerve-wracking, these little biotechs  

Any biotech fans out there care to offer a perspective?


----------



## System (18 March 2015)

On March 18th, 2015, Healthlinx Limited (HTX) changed its name and ASX code to Manalto Limited (MTL).


----------

